
JQuery API site is down - tambourine_man
http://api.jquery.com/
======
bkmartin
Its been down almost all afternoon. I first noticed it around 1pm eastern
today. Anyone seen anything anywhere? You'd think they would put up a post
somewhere about it.

------
fdsfdsa
That's why you host jquery on your server

------
Loque_k
And let this be a lesson to those who do not host it relative to the project
they are working on.

------
googletron
how is this relevant to hackernews? sites go down all the time.

~~~
nsmartt
Because it's this particular site and because it had been down an extended
period of time? It's interesting even if there isn't much to discuss.

------
dtkirby
a worthy fallback in a pinch: <http://jqapi.com/>

------
knickname
shouldn't they have a backup site where it will automatically redirect if its
down... but I guess a 301 redirect wouldn't work because "if its down its
down".

